# Can You Cut Small Pieces With A Circular Saw?



## Wood4Brains (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi there, Everyone:

Is there a way to cut pieces of wood that are smaller than the base of your circular saw? I am struggling to figure out a way to do it safely (and believe me, safety is EVERYTHING to me). Unfortunately, I don't own a table saw or miter saw or RAS or band saw - just a circular saw and a cheapo jig saw.

For instance, I might have a 2 X 3 that is 3 inches long that I want to cut to only two inches long. I can't figure out how to clamp it to a table without the clamps getting in the way. (the base of my circular saw is 5 inches fro the blade edge to the edge of the base).

NOTE: I don't have a vice yet, maybe that is the problem??? (My dad gave one to my sister to bring to me, but I don't know when she is coming by to visit - probably when she gets sick and tired of driving around with a vice in her car).

Thanks in advance if you have any tips.


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

Get a longer board. I think 2x3x8' is around $2. Much cheaper than a hospital visit. 

The circular saw I have is a DeWalt. One the blade side the base of the saw is about 2" from edge to blade. That would give you a better. Chance of getting a clamp or vice on it, but still isn't very safe.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I would not use the circular saw for such small pieces, even if you did have the vise. Far too easy for an accident. My brother almost lost a few fingers in a circular saw accident.

For your present selection of tools, I would try mounting the piece with double sided carpet tape to a piece of scrap plywood, and use the jig saw. Less likely to have an accident.


----------



## organmanmaine (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi . Good question to ask especially for people who are just starting to use machinery. I would advise that that cut is just too dangerous . Whether it is a crosscut or a rip you could probably do it in a bench vice with a cheap little hand saw. Or you could practice good old fashioned chisel work which takes some practice and is a great bench skill to have. Hope that helps a little


----------



## woodbutcher360 (Jul 1, 2012)

go buy a 2 x 3 from home depot, about $1.57, I don't understand a willingest to risk an injury over this pocket change.
Heck, they may even have a cracked/brocken piece laying around 4' or so and just give it to you if you ask.
Construction site/friends/lumber yards, many places to find what you need.


----------



## Wood4Brains (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi there, Everyone:

Thanks for the suggestions!!!

woodbutcher360 brings up a good point:



> go buy a 2 x 3 from home depot, about $1.57, I don't understand a willingest to risk an injury over this pocket change.


While I do have other 2 X3 studs lying around that I could use, the problem for me was that I spent a LONG time making a mortise in that one piece of wood, only to realize that it was an inch too long for my needs after all... :wallbash:

Anyway, I will probably just try and use a hand saw to trim it. 

Thanks again everyone for the input.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Wood4Brains said:


> Hi there, Everyone:
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions!!!
> 
> ...


What is worth more to you? The time it takes to make a new mortise or the cost of a finger or two.

If you use your head at all then the answer is a no brainer.

George


----------

